#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  > مشکل: خطا در نصب لینوکس

## ramin9896

سلام یکدستگاه کامپیوتر به شرکتی فروختم به مشخصات cpu i7 و مادر برد z170-a و 32 گیگ رم و لینوکس روش نصب بود الان با مشکل مواجه شده هارد رو حتی پارتیشن کردم این پیغام رو نشون میده توی عکس حتی بایوس رو پروگرم کردم و با چند تا dvd  و لینوکس روی فلش این پیغام رو بعد از اینستال لینوکس میده لطفا راهنمایی فرماییدphoto_2018-03-18_00-19-20.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

با یک توزیع و یک نسخه دیگر تست کنید .

----------

*ramin9896*

----------

